# Shellie asked me .....



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

if I love furry things. Now, a week later, I have a box in front of me with Shellie's address as return addy. And I am too afraid to open this box here at the office.


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Open it you big scaredy cat.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Man up Don.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Open it up, you know you want to 
Shellie told me she was making sure you had a smoking hat :ss


Way to go shellie :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Shellie send me a dead cat and some other stuff, pics will follow


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Don Fernando said:


> Shellie send me a dead cat and some other stuff, pics will follow


here is the dead cat









and here is the beef jerkey, dublin dr Pepper and some awesome smokes


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Very cool hit !!!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

:r:r

Great hit Shellie :tu


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice hit Shellie! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Schwing!!!! :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Cool hit Shellie!


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice hit Shellie! And that's not a cat, Don. It's a raccoon. Maybe just roadkill.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Holy Crap!!!!
Nice hit Shellie!


----------



## DMK (Jun 16, 2008)

Shellie,

You do know.... no good deed goes unpunished.....:r


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

It looks like road kill!!! I want a pic of it on your dome Ferdinand!!!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

mugen910 said:


> It looks like road kill!!! I want a pic of it on your dome Simon!!!!


yeah Simon, I want a picture! :r


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> It looks like road kill!!! I want a pic of it on your dome Ferdinand!!!!





Don Fernando said:


> yeah Simon, I want a picture! :r


Stop changing my posts Ferdinand..:r I want to see it on both your domes but not at the same time.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

sneaky bastage, just admit that you made an error


----------



## dooge (Oct 7, 2007)

very nice hit!


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

mmm dr pepper....

Very nice shellie 

James


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

One official Daniel Boone cap. We'll make an American out of you!!! Good hit Shellie!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

There are so many inappropraitely funny things I want to post, but I'll just leave it at "Kudos, Shellie!"


----------



## Misha (Apr 27, 2008)

Great bomb again shellie! And yes Don, now you'r going to have to wear it on the Amsterdam HERF!

But first the pics


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

massphatness said:


> There are so many inappropraitely funny things I want to post, but I'll just leave it at "Kudos, Shellie!"


Dont hold back Vin!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Volt said:


> One official Daniel Boone cap. We'll make an American out of you!!!


Can you make an American out of me before election day? Another vote for Obama.


----------



## DMK (Jun 16, 2008)

AsetOne said:


> mmm dr pepper....
> 
> Very nice shellie
> 
> James


MMM.... REAL Dr. Pepper....:dr:dr:dr


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice hit Shellie!!!:tu

*But this Thread means nothing without a picture of Don wearing that Dead Cat Hat!!!*:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

MNWanger said:


> Nice hit Shellie! And that's not a cat, Don. It's a raccoon. Maybe just *roadkill*.


:r:r:r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

dwhitacre said:


> Nice hit Shellie!!!:tu
> 
> *But this Thread means nothing without a picture of Don wearing that Dead Cat Hat!!!*:r


Sorry but I am not putting any more pictures of myself online as a certain CS member will 'steal' the pic and uses it whenever he likes to (he did that with other pics as well).


----------

